# Which Honest Kitchen flavor to feed?



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, I was wondering which one of the HK products do you guys feed? Kimmy is a tpoo and is going to be one year old in 2 days!...I'm not sure what would be considered an "active adult". I bring her out a lot more in the summer and she runs around like crazy for 1-2 hours. Not so much in the winter since it's really cold here and she shivers and sneezes when we go outside. 

There are so many different products with either beef, chicken or turkey, I'm not which one to try...Also, the ones that are for "active adults or puppies" have 31% protein, which is similar to the kibble that I'm feeding her now (Fromm grain free), and the ones for non active adults seem to be a lot lower in protein level (21%). Is that fine?

the Preference one sounds pretty good too where I can supplement it with my own meat. For those of you who do feed Preference, what do you guys supplement it with?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I have used all of the HK flavors from time to time. My toy will eat anything and has a very healthy digestive system so I change freeze dried foods often. I add meat to all of them most of the time or left over veggies.

I used to get samples of HK. I would check to see if you can find some. I like my dogs to eat a higher protein diet . All have lived long healthy lives.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

do you feed HK all the time or just from time to time?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I feed it from time to time. I also use Great Life Kibble and Primal Freeze dried. I add a little ground meat or steamed veggies or any kind of freezed dried meat that I have . My Toy will eat anything but my 15 year BichonPoo gets bored . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Pipikuma said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering which one of the HK products do you guys feed? Kimmy is a tpoo and is going to be one year old in 2 days!...I'm not sure what would be considered an "active adult". I bring her out a lot more in the summer and she runs around like crazy for 1-2 hours.


Hey this sounds like an "active adult" to me!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been feeding HK for a while now... So far thrive, embark, and love. So far, it seems from my experience that grain free maintains weight, and formulas like thrive put on weight.. Ie you can feed less of the grain formulas. But that is with my two dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I use the grainfree as a topping for my Kibble. I sometimes mix DE and herbs for their immunity in it too. My dogs like it a lot. I think it cost less than canned food! I make a few days worth at once and keep it in the frig.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I feed a bit of keen along with raw to a few who can tolerate Grains. They love it. I also feed some preference too and add it to raw. 

Mind you, I have 6 dogs and 4 are 40-50# dogs.

Since you've got a little guy, I'd rotate all the grain free ones.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have rotated the grain free varieties. Swizzle normally has Aunt Jenni it I often use HK on trips. He loves them all and scarfs them down.


----------

